# Eathen Glow Minerals



## PinkMelodyO (Jan 25, 2009)

Has anyone order from / (earthen glow minerals) i ordered a few eyeshadows a few months ago, but i wasnt very impressed, the colours didnt seem very pigmented but i want to try their lipglosses and blush.

Is it worth going back or not??


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 25, 2009)

I ordered 20 samples - an assortment of pigments, blushes and foundations and I was really happy with nearly everything. The blushes are so gorgeous! They were a lot more pigmented than I thought they would be and give me the prettiest glow. Wearing them is kind of like wearing blush and an MSF at the same time. 

Some of the shadows I ordered I didn't like but I think it was more the colours than the product itself. Some things I want to re-order in full sized quantities because they are friggin gorgeous. I'm going to do some swatches sometime soon! 

I think the key to wearing the pigments is to have the right base so that you can really get the colours to pop. Paint Pots work great and I also use my Mehron palette with them. If you are a pigment junkie then I would definitely recommend trying out a few of their samples


----------



## PinkMelodyO (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help! Their blushes do look BEAUTIFUL. I think the biggest part of my problem was that they were REALLY shimmery and i'm on a matt shadow kick at the moment, i'm going to order right now!!!


----------



## Flowitu (Jan 29, 2009)

I found them somewhere, forgot. They're a new mineral site, so at first I didn't expect too much. Their customer service is great to the words! I only bought their eyeshadows, as to some skin problem, I do not wear foundation/blush/concealer. the only things appeal to me are eyeshadows and lips.

 Anyway, onto their colors, I find all the 10 shadows I purchased to be great colors. My preferences are eyeshadows that have shimmer in them. Sparkle and fine glitter would be fine too. Me and mattes don't belong together, so by far, I won't order anything in the matte section. They got great color payoff, and they last for a resonable time on my oily lids too. (any shadows crease on me in a short time.) 

As far as the price goes, it's reasonable, considering they're MAKING their own minerals as one of somes out there do. Some companies actually repack their micas-like they bought a bunch at a wholesale and then put their labels on them and sold them as they are. (ex. TKB is a wholesaler; they make their own things and sell them.) Their prices def aren't the cheapest out there. Considering all other aspects-color,texture,uniqueness-they're reasonable. One thing I have to complain is the jar samples; they're the same 1/8 teaspoon as sample bags, but DOUBLE the baggie price! (sample bag  0.75      jar sample 1.50)

 Attention to anyone who wants some discount: Until January 31st, 2009, Earthen Glow Minerals have a 33% off sale! Enter the code: January 33
(yes, there's space bewteen the two)


----------



## MAHALO (Feb 10, 2009)

I received my EARTHEN GLOW Mineral samples today. I'm in love with the BORACAY ISLAND blush and the DUSK IN LAGOS Radiant Glow Finishing Powder. I've already ordered full sizes of both. These look fabulous on brown skin but IMO they may be too bold for lighter skin. I'm MAC NW43.


----------



## MAHALO (Feb 21, 2009)

I have finally identified a great foundation color. It took me three sets of samples but now I have one that I love. I never would have guessed that "Sherri Lynn" would work for me. It looks so yellow and is recommended for Tyra's complexion. Well, I'm darker than Tyra and have yellow,bronze and red undertones. But this foundation melted into my skin for a gorgeous light coverage. All of the other colors that I tried got too dark on my skin.

I plan another full size order. I'll get the foundation and the "Tropic of Cancer" bronzer. It's gorgeous too!


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm in love with my EARTHEN GLOW Minerals foundation, blushes, Radiant Finishing powders and a few of the shadows. I've been wearing Sherri-Lynn foundation for about 10 days now. I love it. It's close to MAC NC45 (my Winter color). Two of the radiant finishing powders work well for me too: Dusk at Lagos and Acapulco Sunset. I reach for Boracay Island blush frequently.  And I've been wearing eye shadows Death Vallet Sunset and Rainbow (for brow highlight) almost daily too. 

I have several more blushes, finishing powders and eye shadows ... but the colors mentioned above are the colors that I am wearing regularly. All mentioned will probably work well for MAC NC45 women who like fairly light coverage with a nice healthy glow.


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2009)

I was not impressed with their products. The shadows just buffed right off during blending, the foundation was very glittery and bad formulation and the blushes also had very large glitter chunks. It looked very unnatural on me...


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 25, 2009)

During the BOGO sale, I purchased full sizes of 2 more Radiant Glow Finishing Powders: Acapulco Sunset and Tibetan Gold... love them. I recommend them for darker skin tones. I am NC45 winter, NW43 summer. My daughter is NW45. They are especially pretty on her.


----------



## ashk36 (May 23, 2009)

I just ordered a bunch of samples last night and I can't wait to get them. I'm once again on the hunt for a new mmu. Not that the stuff I use now is awful, but I could find a better color match, and Earthen Glow definitely has a crazy selection. It's overwhelming even just picking samples. I think I ordered 5 or 6 foundations, a couple blushes, and a couple eyeshadows. I'm somewhat obsessed with finding my perfect white highlighting shadow, so I ordered several different ones. Can't wait to get my stuff in the mail and see how I like it.


----------



## paintednightsky (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok with EGM, I'd say their highlights are foundation and finishing powders like their HI DEF and the glow powders.  They seriously have the best coverage of any other MMU company.  Their glow powders like Athena, Sunrise are so much better than MAC MSF.  Their blush is also nice.  I wasn't too impressed with the eyeshadows either.  Aromaleigh and Fyrinnae are definitely better.  Their eyeshadow tends to be inconsistent.  Some colors however I DO like.  It's really a hit or miss with them in that category.


----------

